# Bozo's lures



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

I will be checking this vid out when i get home, always up for learning a new trick or two.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Well they have won me over, im gona head out tomorrow and see if i can pick up a packet or two of these plastics.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Get Bozos here fellers

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.php?category=1175


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Occy, thanks for pointing out "What makes a good lure?"
I found the part about matching the water colour interesting.
The rig in "How to catch a Kingfish" with the jigging sinker and the plastic wafting around it on a worm hook has got me keen to try on the next outing.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I seem to recall bozos being marketed as a great SP trailer for spinnerbaits a while ago, haven't heard much about them lately though.



Occulator said:


> It's a pity because it's quite possible they are the only Aussie made (from Queensland I might add) plastics on the market.


Are they made in Australia? Couldn't find any details on their website (I would have thought that it would be all over the site if they were made locally). It got me thinking though, are there any plastics which are made in Australia these days? I know that there are plenty of Australian soft plastics companies that outsource production (Squidgies being the big one, also Strike Tiger comes to mind), the only truly Australian-made plastics I could think of were Mad Eye plastics (a fairly new company).


----------

